# Apparently not



## carver (Oct 22, 2015)

...


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2015)

Just takes one shell to turn signs into artwork!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 7, 2015)

That looks like a 10-22 group


----------



## carver (Dec 8, 2015)

Bad thing is the dumb person that shot my sign didn't know there are houses beyond the treeline and could have killed someone


----------

